# Crucial SSD random issues. Diagnostic utility?



## Lazzer408 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a Crucial CT128M225 that's back from RMA and doesn't have much use. Maybe a few months of web browsing and whatnot. When I use the drive, it'll work ok for awhile then lock the computer with the HDD LED stuck on. When I reboot, the drive isn't found by the BIOS. If I keep the computer off for awhile it'll work again for awhile but eventually fails. Seems to be a common problem. I have version 1916 firmware on it. It will not accept the 2030 update for some reason. 

Firmware page: http://www.crucial.com/support/firmware.aspx

Is there a utility for Crucial SSDs that can diagnose the drive and tell me what the problem is?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is the utility to fix your problem


Spoiler: download



Return that faulting SSD to Crucial! They RMA'ed you a faulty device!

This is such a horrible problem in the technology world.  They get a device back. They test it and it "seems to work" so they send it out to a customer.  I don't think they meant to scam you... the problem is that their testing wasn't thorough enough to discover the fault.  In black indelible pen write on the back of the SSD "faulty" (not on the label but the case) before sending it back... just to make sure you or some other customer doesnt get the same drive returned as working



PS. Did you already try "downgrading" the firmware... just to see if it will work the other way.  Perhaps try that and then "double upgrade" straight to 2030.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a shame. The issue comes up after a few hours of use so I don't think they'd catch it.

After jumping through their diagnostic hoops, I finally have a replacement on the way.

At least Intel has a nice utility to read the status of their drives.


----------

